
Cryptographically Private and Verifiable Financial Instruments (Ethereum/Fabric) - davidcerezo
https://www.calctopia.com/2017/11/02/cryptographically-private-and-verifiable-financial-instruments-on-ethereumfabric/
======
jburr
Block-chain is definitely the coolest crypto tech right now, and it's good to
see that the banking industry is kind of taking the lead on this. Thanks for
the post, because this article was really interesting!

